# 4000+ MAh Battery for under $25?



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

So this morning I stumbled accross this on Twitter: http://bit.ly/MxTBnZ

Basically it charges your battery until it runs out of juice then your battery takes over, but it's also basically a case. So of course I ordered one (I bought it to use with my Verizon GNexus even though it says it's for the GSM GNexus, the person who ordered it on Twitter also bought it for the Verizon GNexus). So basically if this works out, even with the stock battery, I should get over 4000 MAh (Or over twice the battery life as the stock battery).

Of course in 7 - 15 days of shipping I will post a full review of case/charger/battery/hybrid thingy, wish me luck.

Supposedly it does work with the extended battery which should give 4350 MAh of battery in total (In case anyone is keeping track that's 1050MAh more than the Maxx).

Edit / Initial Thoughts: So I finally received this battery after 13 business days (Mostly USPS's fault) and my first impressions are mostly good. The case has a good rubbery feel to it. It's not overly slippery but it isn't overly sticky either. It doesn't feel like the type of material that will collect dust in your pocket. First thing I did was try both original and extended battery's in the device. Both seemed to fit rather well but it was obvious that the stock battery fit much more snug and felt like a much better fit, so for now that will be what I use for testing.

The device does add some bulk to the phone but not in the way I thought it would. It adds much more girth to the back than it does vertically. Really not that big of a deal unless you wear skinny jeans, but even then I think you would be okay.

The edges do seem to rub off a little but nothing to be too concerned about unless you are super paranoid about the looks.

Alright, I am charging the device now and will continue this review once the day is over and I have used it. Obviously I will add more posts on a day to day basis as the battery better calibrates and I try different ways of using it.

*Day 1*: So I charged the case for about 5 hours yesterday and decided it was time to take it for a spin. I got on my phone, watched some youtube clips (Over 4G), played some GTAIII, and basically did anything I could to heat my phone up and get the battery to drain quickly. After it got down to about 60% (From a full charge), I decided it was time to test the battery out. I turned it on and continued to play games and what not. Now the phone was pretty hot, so I was expecting the battery to just hover around where it was at. After a while I went and checked my battery and saw that it charged it to 80%, kept playing, and finally my phone charged to full after about a half hour, with screen on full brightness, playing games and what not while the battery was still blue (Meaning it still had at least 35% charge, and at most 80% charge).

Now I don't know about you guys but my phone is a pain in the ass to charge whenever it heats up and even when attached to a wall outlet will sometimes only charge a couple percent an hour, so I was somewhat impressed at this point (Coming off of it's first charge too). So again let it drain to 80% and charged it on my way home from work. It was then able to charge it again to 100% and then finally died. So over a period of around 4 hours it was able to charge my phone 60% with pretty heavy usage. Today, I am going to be doing some more "Scientific" tests but for now I just wanted to give you guys something.

*Day 2*: So here we are, day two with this this hybrid. Some things I have noticed over the last 24 hours, you definitely need to charge it a couple times before it finally get's "Calibrated" correctly, when it first died yesterday and I plugged it in it went directly from red to blue in about 5 seconds (Basically from 0 to 35%), now today after I killed this thing it is 10 minutes in and still charging on red.

So how was my experience? Well not, terrible to say the least. It is definitely useful and will definitely be something I continue to use. I started off by listening to music, playing some GTAIII, running benchmarks, downloading stuff over 4G all with full screen brightness to drain my battery. Finally, I drained my battery (Stock) to 50% in about 3 hours (about 30 minutes of total screen on time) and I enabled the backup battery. The final results... (I did much of the same as I did to drain the battery), I was able to charge my battery on my phone back up to 90%, a 40% increase. This may not sound that great but to me that's pretty damn good. When I bought this battery I knew it wouldn't live up to it's 2200 mAh name. Remember, this thing is from China and we all know China puts out crap, also, this thing was 20 bucks so again, I didn't expect much.

I will do another review in a couple days when the battery gets (To where I believe) fully calibrated.

*Day 3*: So after leaving the battery on the charger for around 12 hours it is finally performing like a champ. It's been charging my phone for about 3 hours now and is still on blue (Above 35%). So as Helltoupee said, it just takes a couple days for the battery to get a rythm and finally start performing as it should.

*Pros*:

- Add's at least another hour of screen on time, with minimal use, adds probably another 5 hours of standby time (Average of 10 hours).
- Makes the phone feel more solid.
- Makes playing games easier. This battery makes the phone feel more like a game controller (For me not a bad thing).
- Easily removable. Look at the pictures, it is as easy to remove as it looks.
- Looks pretty good. It's a simple design, with no manufacturer symbols, names on it.

*Cons*:

- Makes phone bulkier. Not a problem for me but may be for others.
- Needs to be charged separately. Well technically it doesn't but it's not practical to charge both at the same time.
- Aux cable won't fit in the hole (That's what she said). As I said, use your GNexus headphones as a comparison as those fit about perfectly, but then again like I said it snaps off easy so this shouldn't be too much of an issue.
- Doesn't make my GNexus last for a week, damn.
- Technically it provides no front face protection for drops (I don't use a case anyways so again no issue for me)

For me this thing is a no brainer to use. It adds a good bit of life to the phone, it looks and feels pretty good, and it doesn't really bother me that I need to charge an extra device (Already have a laptop, tablet, phone why not add another). Plus, for only $20 compared to the $60 or even $100 extended battery's that give roughly the same battery life, this thing is somewhat a steal.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

you know ive been looking for this kind of case for a loooonnngg time. When you get it let us know how it goes if anything id more then likely buy it also.


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see the review. I'd be interested in this


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

haha i saw a tech page on how the new htc one got one from one of the official names for this kind of thing http://power-skin.com/battery-cases/ap1523vilt/htc-one-s-tmobile.html I was pissed how they already have it but we dont have one yet from them.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> haha i saw a tech page on how the new htc one got one from one of the official names for this kind of thing http://power-skin.co...-s-tmobile.html I was pissed how they already have it but we dont have one yet from them.


I was jealous until I looked at the price, lol! Yea, I'm poor.

Also, it is only a 1500 MAh compared to the one I posted which was 2200 MAh, should be interesting if the battery isn't crap.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

"Can be recharged over 500 times"

That's it?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

wyllic said:


> "Can be recharged over 500 times"
> 
> That's it?


Once a day would give me about a year and a half, I'll take that for a $20 battery.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Just seems low for a battery these days. I was under the impression they could be charged a couple thousand times before they died. Not all the time, but generally speaking. If so, does that mean it's a cheaper battery, which then speaks to the overall build quality of the product itself


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

wyllic said:


> Just seems low for a battery these days. I was under the impression they could be charged a couple thousand times before they died. Not all the time, but generally speaking. If so, does that mean it's a cheaper battery, which then speaks to the overall build quality of the product itself


I guess that's what you get when you go cheap, will let you know how long it actually lasts







, if we still own our devices by then.

But yes, that does seem a little low to me as well and one of the first things I noticed when looking at it.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I guess that's what you get when you go cheap, will let you know how long it actually lasts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah let me know, and about how the case is built too. Be really nice if the battery is decent and the case is built well. It's for sure cheap enough


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

wyllic said:


> Yeah let me know, and about how the case is built too. Be really nice if the battery is decent and the case is built well. It's for sure cheap enough


Here is a quote from Mr.Bobrowitz (The person who I heard of this from): "It is awesome and the build quality is great as well"

So I have high hopes.... For now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that actually isn't terrible looking! I was expecting a giant case but it looks pretty small with all things considered. Hopefully it works out well for you because I'd for sure buy one as well.


----------



## null4end (Sep 15, 2011)

I ordered one as well and I'll report back once I get it. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Damn that actually isn't terrible looking! I was expecting a giant case but it looks pretty small with all things considered. Hopefully it works out well for you because I'd for sure buy one as well.


That's exactly what I thought especially after seeing I think it was the 3300 battery which basically doubled the size of the phone but apparently [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Mr.Bobrowitz [/background]said it was actually slimmer that any of the extended battery's so needless to say, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

hoping it works!


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

hmm i was just thinking...this thing is amazing a case witha back up battery in it and all and its $25....am i the only one starting to get slightly skeptical about it?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> hmm i was just thinking...this thing is amazing a case witha back up battery in it and all and its $25....am i the only one starting to get slightly skeptical about it?


I'm quite skeptical as well, but being that I have read from a respected user that he thinks it is good quality I will take a stab at it. Not willing to pay $60+ for an extended battery so this works out pretty well.


----------



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

Found another site (with a few more pictures) offering it for around the same price.

http://www.tinydeal.com/2200mah-external-pxpsgf-p-54884.html

Let's not kid ourselves, this is a cheap knockoff battery case. Granted, the first of its kind for the Galaxy Nexus. These kinds of cases have been around for the iPhone for awhile. Here's hoping that someone like Seidio decides to make one of higher quality (and probably price).


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

i just want to know if it will actually fit on the vzw nexus considering it says the gsm model. please someone let me know so i can buy it if it works. thanks


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

also another point to bring up is the ability to use NFC when the case is on, for the people that are getting it can you please do a test on that, thanks


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> i just want to know if it will actually fit on the vzw nexus considering it says the gsm model. please someone let me know so i can buy it if it works. thanks


As stated in the OP this works with both the standard and extended battery on the Verizon Galaxy Nexus.

As for NFC, why would it not work? This isn't a new battery it's basically a power pack that just stays plugged into your phone.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

RVDigital said:


> Found another site (with a few more pictures) offering it for around the same price.
> 
> http://www.tinydeal....gf-p-54884.html
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves, this is a cheap knockoff battery case. Granted, the first of its kind for the Galaxy Nexus. These kinds of cases have been around for the iPhone for awhile. Here's hoping that someone like Seidio decides to make one of higher quality (and probably price).


As I said earlier, a well recognized user has stated that it does have good build quality. Until I get it in my hands I can't confirm that but I trust him, thus I purchased it.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> As stated in the OP this works with both the standard and extended battery on the Verizon Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> As for NFC, why would it not work? This isn't a new battery it's basically a power pack that just stays plugged into your phone.


Probably for the same reason why an aluminum back plate kills nfc. I would assume the non-nfc battery blocking the nfc in the native battery would impede or block signal.

It's a legit question.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> Probably for the same reason why an aluminum back plate kills nfc. I would assume the non-nfc battery blocking the nfc in the native battery would impede or block signal.
> 
> It's a legit question.


Didn't realize that was an issue, not trying to downplay your question just ignorance on my part.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Didn't realize that was an issue, not trying to downplay your question just ignorance on my part.


 its all good man. it make be the metal in the battery that interferes or maybe just shear size, the phone might not be able to get close enough to the tag or terminal


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to jump on this but I bought a GSM case for my phone and it nowhere near fit. Our phones are too fat  but I'm certainly hoping this works


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> its all good man. it make be the metal in the battery that interferes or maybe just shear size, the phone might not be able to get close enough to the tag or terminal


I didn't realize that the phone had to actually tap the terminal I figured that since it was "Near" field communication the device just had to be near to it, but of course I will also test this out and let you guys (And gals) know.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I didn't realize that the phone had to actually tap the terminal I figured that since it was "Near" field communication the device just had to be near to it, but of course I will also test this out and let you guys (And gals) know.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


 Do you know 100% if this will fit the VZW?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I want to jump on this but I bought a GSM case for my phone and it nowhere near fit. Our phones are too fat  but I'm certainly hoping this works


I was told that it will fit either Extended or Standard battery so I'm keeping faith until I finally get it.

This is a couple photo's of a CDMA Galaxy Nexus with an extended battery that seems to fit pretty well:


http://imgur.com/a


Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

alright im still debating if im going to get it because I already have a spare battery and charger so idk if i will use it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> alright im still debating if im going to get it because I already have a spare battery and charger so idk if i will use it.


I'd say you are good to just stay with what you have, I just don't have a spare battery charger so it's either buy this or that and well, I love being a guinea pig.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah but this would be way more convenient and it would be a lot easier to use and plus its only $20. But it also looks like it doubles the size of the phone and probably doesn't protect it all that well.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> Yeah but this would be way more convenient and it would be a lot easier to use and plus its only $20. But it also looks like it doubles the size of the phone and probably doesn't protect it all that well.


Wait a week or two and I will let you know if it's worth it


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Ordered. Tick, tick, tick... Ugh I want it to be here already.

Sent from my CM9 Nook Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's a video review I found, looks interesting...


----------



## itchybrowneye (Jan 3, 2012)

Did you see the guys comments on the bottom of that YouTube video... Says it doesn't really add that much power... He was a bit disappointed...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

DEFINITELY interested if it fits for the VZW Gnex. Would buy in an instant.

Edit: I see it does work. Interested in some opinions I guess, eagerly awaiting some reviews!


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Now available on Amazon.com also. Sorry I don't have the link but if you search for Galaxy Nexus battery case and scroll down a few pages you will find it. Enjoy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## swagmonster (Jun 15, 2011)

thought this would tickle your fancy for my fellow cdma owners


----------



## swagmonster (Jun 15, 2011)

and now i shall kill your hopes and dreams
http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-accessories/177218-galaxy-nexus-power-pack-2200mah-i9250-review.html


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

swagmonster said:


> and now i shall kill your hopes and dreams
> http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-accessories/177218-galaxy-nexus-power-pack-2200mah-i9250-review.html


He has a lot of problems with the case, I have a lot of problems with his review. I will wait till I get it in my hands before I start making judgements.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swagmonster (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm always a fan of second opinions let me know what you think

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, it may fit nicely without the back cover on the phone. If you use this case you could probably get away without the back cover and it would fit better. However, I think the draw on the Nexus is too great for the battery and with the added thickness, it just isn't worth it.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So did anyone actually order this? I thought about it for $20 but from what I've heard this is actually worse than the giant 3800mah batteries. For a 20% extra charge this doesnt seem worth it, I could get an oem extended battery that lasts 15% longer lol....If anyone gets it let me know if your result differ from this guys'. I really like the concept but the case looks pretty horrible and seems poorly executed.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> Well, it may fit nicely without the back cover on the phone. If you use this case you could probably get away without the back cover and it would fit better. However, I think the draw on the Nexus is too great for the battery and with the added thickness, it just isn't worth it.


I don't think the draw on the Nexus is too great, I think this guy didn't use the case correctly.

First off, you use the case for extra battery at the beginning of using battery, to extend the life of the battery. There are much bigger battery packs available if you wanted to just charge your phone away from a charger halfway through the day, such as this: http://bit.ly/Kg6tlL

Second, you charge the case separately. I don't know why he thought you were supposed to charge both at the same time, especially with only a 500 input max. That's about the same as a cheap car charger. I'm sure you could charge both in 2 hours if done correctly.

Third, he never fully charged it... It is supposed to be fully charged for 8 hours when you first get it.

Like I said, I won't judge until I get it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> So did anyone actually order this? I thought about it for $20 but from what I've heard this is actually worse than the giant 3800mah batteries. For a 20% extra charge this doesnt seem worth it, I could get an oem extended battery that lasts 15% longer lol....If anyone gets it let me know if your result differ from this guys'. I really like the concept but the case looks pretty horrible and seems poorly executed.


I did, it is leaving Hong Kong today.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I would like you to post in here or a new thread about your thoughts plz. If its good I may get one. Kinda like the other review, pros, cons, how long does it last, etc.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> I would like you to post in here or a new thread about your thoughts plz. If its good I may get one. Kinda like the other review, pros, cons, how long does it last, etc.


Once I get it I may make a video, but worst case scenario I will definately post some documents on battery life with/without/different brightness/3g4g etc.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine came in the mail today. Is plugged in and charging now. Will report back some probably very unscientific findings lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> Mine came in the mail today. Is plugged in and charging now. Will report back some probably very unscientific findings lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Where did you order it from? Guess this is what I get for getting free shipping, lol! Should have it by the end of next week.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Ordered mine from Amazon with free shipping. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> Ordered mine from Amazon with free shipping.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Ordered mine from China, before it was available on Amazon, yea I'm just a hipster like that.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine was sent from Hong Kong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I don't think the draw on the Nexus is too great, I think this guy didn't use the case correctly.
> 
> First off, you use the case for extra battery at the beginning of using battery, to extend the life of the battery. There are much bigger battery packs available if you wanted to just charge your phone away from a charger halfway through the day, such as this: http://bit.ly/Kg6tlL
> 
> ...


The draw is tremendous. Using a car charger (which outputs more than that battery) while using navigation and streaming Google music the phone won't charge. It will either stay the same or slightly lose charge.

You definitely can't charge the galaxy nexus and that case in two hours. The phone alone takes that long from empty.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cheeseisgood (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, new to these forums. I bought my GNex about a week ago, and my only complaint is battery life. Even running Franco and Liquid smooth, I still only get about 8 1/2 hours of life with all the tweaks I've done. Should I take it as a good or bad sign that none of the folks who received their cases have posted a review yet? If these things are decent, I definitely want one. The other alternative is buying the Seidio 300 battery and the case/holster combo that fits, but that's over $100 and makes the phone bulky as heck! Anyone like this case?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

cheeseisgood said:


> Hi, new to these forums. I bought my GNex about a week ago, and my only complaint is battery life. Even running Franco and Liquid smooth, I still only get about 8 1/2 hours of life with all the tweaks I've done. Should I take it as a good or bad sign that none of the folks who received their cases have posted a review yet? If these things are decent, I definitely want one. The other alternative is buying the Seidio 300 battery and the case/holster combo that fits, but that's over $100 and makes the phone bulky as heck! Anyone like this case?


I would wait till Helltoupee and I get one and post our reviews (If Helltoupee is even posting one). I have seen some reviews and (At least in my eyes) the reviews are flawed. I will be getting mine on Monday or Tuesday and will have it up the day after.


----------



## Kancerstick (Dec 25, 2011)

Really looking forward to your guys opinion on this, thanks to those who purchased it. I really hope this thing is decent. Hopefully it is so i can stop worrying about battery life every second of my day


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Kancerstick said:


> Really looking forward to your guys opinion on this, thanks to those who purchased it. I really hope this thing is decent. Hopefully it is so i can stop worrying about battery life every second of my day


That's the problem  once you stop looking at the % you less to worry about


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok here are my observations of the case/battery so far as of day 3.

First minor complaint is that I wish the rim of the case went up a few mm for better protection and the power and volume buttons were cut out better.

First day I charged it for 12 hours, took it to work and and the battery life was horrible which I half expected. I also wasn't using it correctly I think. I charged the internal to 100 threw the case on and turned the case on.

Second day I charged the case and phone to 100. This time after putting the case on I let the internal drain to 90% and then turned the case on. And the increase in battery life was great improved. Still not double but much much better.

For those of you saying it won't charge your phone the answer is yes and no. Yes if it is not being used and no if it is. So on day two I noticed if I left the phone alone for a while I would come back to a full battery but once again I didn't think I was using it to it's potential. Sooo

Day 3, charge phone and case to 100. Put case on, let internal drain to 80 to 85%. Then I turned the case on while I was using the phone and left it on if I knew I would be using it again in the next 15 minutes or so. If I thought I would be away from the phone for more than maybe 20 minutes I would turn the case off. This seems to maximize the benefits of this case. Because there doesn't seem to be a chip to regulate the external battery if the internal is topped off the external seems to just force feed the internal which does nothing but drain the external with zero benefit.

My conclusion thus far is this. Seeing as I don't have the time to do an in depth "scientific" analysis I will just tell you my personal thoughts. First it will take a few, maybe 3 or 4 cycles to condition the battery. Second if you leave the external on all the time you will see almost zero benefit. Third I'm not sure if this will "double" the battery life even though it's larger than the OEM extended because of the material quality I'm sure isn't on par with the VZW OEM. But if used as a supplement you will notice a huge improvement. Ymmv.

Hopefully someone with more time than me will be able to do a better analysis with screen shots ect.

This was my experience for the first 3 days and I also agree that the guy in the video was a tool and didn't use the case correctly and didn't invest enough time before doing his flawed review.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cheeseisgood (Jun 8, 2012)

Really good review, but I'm still torn. I'm not sure I'll remember to keep up with the case that much, so I may see very little benefit from this. Though it might be a decent stop gap solution while I decide if I want to plunk down the cash for one of the super extended batteries and cases. Either way, thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

just got mine in today off of amazon. I I'm charging it for the 8 hours then ill tell you guys how it is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cant wait to here how this thing actually works! Hopefully good I WANT ONE!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> Ok here are my observations of the case/battery so far as of day 3.
> 
> First minor complaint is that I wish the rim of the case went up a few mm for better protection and the power and volume buttons were cut out better.
> 
> ...


Lol if I ever get mine, it got sent to the wrong place. Go figure. Thanks United States Postal Service. But once I finally get it I will do an in depth review.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

OP edited with initial thoughts.


----------



## tsaunders (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone have the link from Amazon for this product?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

tsaunders said:


> Does anyone have the link from Amazon for this product?


Here ya go: http://goo.gl/Pfng3


----------



## tsaunders (Jun 12, 2012)

Found it on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Hyperion-Rechargeable-Compatible-SCH-i515-GT-i9250/dp/B008473AV2/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1339527221&sr=8-14


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Dupe


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> OP edited with initial thoughts.


Thanks for your initial feedback. Some questions/requests, if you don't mind:

1. Can you try it w/the Samsung stock extended battery and no back plate, to see how that fits? Sounds like it was a little snug w/the battery and cover, thinking it might be good if you left off the cover, to allow use of the extended battery w/the case.
2. Do you have a way to compare the thickness to a GNexus w/the 3800 mAh battery/backplate? If you can't put two side-by-side, maybe measure the thickness at a few points along the back and post that info? I can do the same w/my phone and a 3800 mAh battery I have. If you have a way to get a shot of it next to a stock GNexus or one w/the 3800 mAh battery, that would be very cool as well. 
3. Can you try connecting audio to the phone? Given the depth of the hole looks like only a straight plug will work, but is the hole wide enough to allow one to fit easily?
4. If you have the phone in the case and plug the case into power, does the case charge and then when it's full the phone charges, or ? Trying to figure out if I'd have to charge two different things every night (remove phone from case and charge phone on one line, case on another) or if I can just leave it in the case and plug that in.

Thanks! This looks interesting, but my main concern is it seems kinda bulky from the pics. Wish I could hold one in hand. Might just have to eventually order it from Amazon to see. Battery life is my only issue w/this phone.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

tsaunders said:


> Does anyone have the link from Amazon for this product?


I found the same exact one on ebay for $20 with free shipping.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Link? I saw it there for $44 a few minutes ago.

Nvm...found it.

http://www.ebay.com/...664287741370689

And the $44 dollar version on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/...9#ht_500wt_1286

And Panda for $23, just to bring a few of the links together:

http://www.pandawill.com/2200mah-external-battery-case-for-samsung-galaxy-nexus-i9250-p61176.html


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Thanks for your initial feedback. Some questions/requests, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. Can you try it w/the Samsung stock extended battery and no back plate, to see how that fits? Sounds like it was a little snug w/the battery and cover, thinking it might be good if you left off the cover, to allow use of the extended battery w/the case.
> 2. Do you have a way to compare the thickness to a GNexus w/the 3800 mAh battery/backplate? If you can't put two side-by-side, maybe measure the thickness at a few points along the back and post that info? I can do the same w/my phone and a 3800 mAh battery I have. If you have a way to get a shot of it next to a stock GNexus or one w/the 3800 mAh battery, that would be very cool as well.
> ...


1. It does indeed fit better, I am just too paranoid about dust/water getting inside my phone to keep the back panel off.

2. At it's biggest point, it is 18.6mm. I don't have the extended battery to compare it too, but for me, it's really not that bad.

3. One of my main drawbacks, if you still have the headphones that came with our phones, use those as a comparison for others as those fit, but they have little room . So anything bigger than those most likely won't fit. Not a big deal as the case easily pops off, if you need to use bigger headphones.

4. It will charge both, but it will take a while. The case can only take about half the charge of the phone, so take however long it would take to charge the phone, double that, then double that. Yea, not too practical.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks very much, really appreciate the additional info.

So I measured my phone w/the 3800 mAh battery and TPU gel case that I use with it, and it came out about the same as your measurement, right around 18/19mm at it's thickest point near the base of the phone. I don't have a (what's it called, micrometer?) measuring tool, so had to eyeball it w/a ruler, but I think I got it pretty close. (W/my normal TPU case and stock extended battery it's about 14mm.)

A bit bummed that it's that thick, and also makes the phone longer (which the 3800 mAh battery doesn't), and I'd assume also heavier than the 3800 mAh battery/case combo, so I'm kind of torn about ordering this to give it a try.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

OP updated for the "Almost Final" time (Will add one more in about a week as the absolute final).


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Thanks very much, really appreciate the additional info.
> 
> So I measured my phone w/the 3800 mAh battery and TPU gel case that I use with it, and it came out about the same as your measurement, right around 18/19mm at it's thickest point near the base of the phone. I don't have a (what's it called, micrometer?) measuring tool, so had to eyeball it w/a ruler, but I think I got it pretty close. (W/my normal TPU case and stock extended battery it's about 14mm.)
> 
> ...


It actually isn't that much heavier, about the same wait as the stock battery.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> It actually isn't that much heavier, about the same wait as the stock battery.


Good to know...thanks.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Mike:

In you update for Day 2 (thanks for that) you say:

"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I was able to charge my battery on my phone back up to 90%, a 40% increase."[/background]

Do you mean that after that charge from 50% to 90% the battery case had used all it's juice up, or ? 

Thanks.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Mike:
> 
> In you update for Day 2 (thanks for that) you say:
> 
> ...


Yes, after about 2 hours of charging the battery in the case died.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Two picture comparing the battery/case and the phone with the 3800 mAh battery I just remembered I had. Almost identical thickness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> Two picture comparing the battery/case and the phone with the 3800 mAh battery I just remembered I had. Almost identical thickness.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


You still enjoying your battery/case?


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> You still enjoying your battery/case?


Yes. Few more observations I have.

It seemed to take about 4 or 5 cycles/days to "calibrate" or optimize the external. Now by charging my internal in increments of 10 to 20% I'm getting roughly 70 to 80% more time between when I would normally have to plug in the phone.

I get up at 3 am to work by 5 am and would charge to 100 before my walk in to work. With "normal" daily use I would be down to about 30% by 11 ish. Now I can make it thru the work day which ends at 2:30 with 40 to 50% in the tank.

One very important thing I noticed that could possibly damage your internal battery and or your phone. If you let the external charge the internal to 100 and forget to turn off the external the phone/internal battery gets what I would consider dangerously hot. I'm guessing the external is just trying to force feed the internal.

Few minor complaints. The battery/case doesn't fit my holster which I didn't it expect it to. The power and volume need better cut outs, the rim needs to be a few mm taller for better protection and I miss my kickstand on occasions.

All in all now that I know how to get the most out of it I use it almost every day at work and on weekends if I'm going to be away from a plug. I do like the rubber feel and I also playing games is actually more comfortable. There are some definite pluses for sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Helltoupee, I don't know if you have tried it yet but the Fast USB charge seems to also increase the charge rate for this too.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Helltoupee, I don't know if you have tried it yet but the Fast USB charge seems to also increase the charge rate for this too.


Not sure if I understand. It would make sense for fast charge to work when charging external to internal. Do you mean if you leave the case on and charge it will fast charge ? I haven't tried that method been a little hesitant to try it. I use Lean Kernel with fast charge always enabled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I mean with just the phone connected to the case, fast charging will make the case charge the phone faster. May just be a placebo, wanted to know if you experienced the same thing.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I mean with just the phone connected to the case, fast charging will make the case charge the phone faster. May just be a placebo, wanted to know if you experienced the same thing.


Haven't really paid attention. I can say it charges rather quick so it might be possible that you can quick charge it. I haven't noticed it charging slow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

when my case is turned on it affects both my cell signal and my data signal. sometimes I lose service completely

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Kit-Battery-Charger-Extended-Samsung/dp/B00754USJM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1339740445&sr=8-2&keywords=galaxy+nexus+2250+mah

I use these, the standard stock battery, an 1850mah SGS II Skyrocket battery, and the extended 2100mah at the beginning of my day. I usually get through the first battery by the time I'm done with work, then plop another one in and I'm good for the rest of the day.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> when my case is turned on it affects both my cell signal and my data signal. sometimes I lose service completely
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I don't see why the case would cause that. All it is doing is charging the device, very strange.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> http://www.amazon.co... nexus 2250 mah
> 
> I use these, the standard stock battery, an 1850mah SGS II Skyrocket battery, and the extended 2100mah at the beginning of my day. I usually get through the first battery by the time I'm done with work, then plop another one in and I'm good for the rest of the day.


I would do this but I hate carrying multiple items in my pocket, I am sure this would be perfect for plenty of other people though.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

it was very strange to me too but you can definitely see the signal drop when the case is turned on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> it was very strange to me too but you can definitely see the signal drop when the case is turned on
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I can verify that my phone drops signal when the button is pushed. Never noticed before

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

does anyone know why this is?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Also I'm running AOKP 38 experimental Linaro build with Lean Kernel CDMA. Going to do a clean install of AOKP 39 without Linaro tonight ortomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> does anyone know why this is?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What ROM and version are you running ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

I wonder if it has anything to do with the Linaro stuff because I never noticed it before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Running AOKP 39 without this issue.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

It makes perfect sense.

Sounds like EMF interference. You see this a lot in cheaper electronics where the wire shielding is not great, but rather OK. Since the radios are on the back and so is the battery it makes sense that the electric charge is putting out a small EMF essentially blocking some signal from the device. Those that normally get full service will most likely not notice, but those on fringe coverage areas or limited service areas will notice it the most.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> It makes perfect sense.
> 
> Sounds like EMF interference. You see this a lot in cheaper electronics where the wire shielding is not great, but rather OK. Since the radios are on the back and so is the battery it makes sense that the electric charge is putting out a small EMF essentially blocking some signal from the device. Those that normally get full service will most likely not notice, but those on fringe coverage areas or limited service areas will notice it the most.


I believe you are correct sir. I was working in a part of my plant that has a weaker signal and could duplicate it. Went to my car after work full bars in the parking lot. Put the case on, hit the button and waiting. Signal didn't drop. I even tried toggling airplane and 3G/4G and they came right up.

I guess it is to be expected from a $20 case from China lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> I guess it is to be expected from a $20 case from China lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Just don't lick it or you may get lead poisoning...lol


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

sounds like you're spot on the same stuff happens to me. thanks man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

